# Egyptian bureaucracy at its best



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend is buying a new car, new as in brand new..
Friend has residency and has lived in Cairo for 40 years.. but does not have Egyptian passport although she was married to an Egyptian. 

Car is ordered but my friend has had to go to the British Embassy to get a document that gives the address of my friend.

Friend tells the showroom, the BE doesn't know me from adam how will they confirm my address, showroom says.. take in a utility bill, 
Friend asks can I not show you my utility bill, driving licence, bank statement etc etc that proves my address, 

800 LE poorer my friend now has a statement from the BE that she does reside in the address she says confirmed by her gas bill.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Whilst I can't be sure it would have been appropriate in your friend's circumstances:

After going through the Embassy letter rigmarole, I discovered that for getting my annual car licence, there was an alternative of getting a letter from my local police station. This proved a lot less hassle than going the embassy route.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Are they any worse than the UK though in some respects?
Despite having photo type ID in the form of 2 passports, Discharge book, British Seamans ID card, UK plus 3 GCC driving licences, half a dozen security passes for ports & installations, you still get, can you show me a utility bill.

No I cant coz its all online

Security........Never mind retina scans, You cant beat a gas bill in the uk.
rgds Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

same friend has a court case in a couple of weeks... she has to swear on oath that she is not pregnant by her now divorced husband, despite the fact she is in her 60s and has not been within rock throwing distance of him in more than two years


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> same friend has a court case in a couple of weeks... she has to swear on oath that she is not pregnant by her now divorced husband, despite the fact she is in her 60s and has not been within rock throwing distance of him in more than two years



Well you can only laugh....otherwise you cry.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but she will willing to show the showroom her gas bill, 

Driving licences etc can be delivered to any address but I am guessing an utility bill actually shows you live there..


----------

